

Make Your Reports Dynamic by Putting HTML Code Snippets in Your Data Warehouse  - mmsimanga
http://www.sql4bi.com/2014/04/make-your-reports-dynamic-by-putting.html

======
iamthepieman
Is this really a thing? It sounds like a terrible idea to mix display and UI
elements right into your database.

"I find creating custom Cognos templates tedious. The process involves
iteratively modifying XML documents, modifying cascading style sheets and
quite often you need to restart the Cognos server to see the changes."

This sounds like more of a tooling/workflow problem that could be solved by
any number of readily available build tools.

